# LFTS 10-30-15



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Northwest winds - check
Corn down - check
Overcast - check
Signs of rut activity - check

Signs are there.

This is what we've waited all year for boys and girls. Weather like is well.....just about picture perfect.

Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Heading out in Allegan county, good luck everyone.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful morning , cool quiet and still


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Heading out in Saginaw county. The weather was too good to pass up. I told my boss yesterday that I wanted a half day today. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Up and getting ready in isabella county 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Getting ready here in GT County. Perfect morning. Lots of new bucks on cams and many are daytime pics so it should be exciting. Good luck to all.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Getting ready.
Best of luck all!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Getting ready to head out here in Barry co. Now do I hunt the edge of standing corn or in the woods?? Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

firemantom said:


> Getting ready to head out here in Barry co. Now do I hunt the edge of standing corn or in the woods?? Decisions, decisions!!


Omg - i was just sitting here thinking the same thing. I come to the conclusion to head to a ground blind just inside the woods. Thought bucks might be cruising just inside. Well see if I'm right soon, lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Heading out the door. Good luck out there!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Getting ready to go out in Alcona. Good luck and be safe everyone


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Getting ready for my first morning sit of the year in Midland County. Just hung my stand last night and am geeked about the weather. Good luck all


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck all looks like perfect am after the winds last couple days, really regretting working when I had the day off now!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Best of luck guys! Can't get out until this afternoon.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Ingham county. Hunting with my dad. Should be good!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

In stand for my first of 8 days off work wahoo! !!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Locked cocked and ready to rock.

Passed 6 scrapes on the way to stand....Can you say Rut Zone??? YEAH BABY...moved this stand last January because of a buck I seen around this time last year. Location, location, location.....


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck guys! I'm sitting in the hospital now. My daughter was born one month early last night at 4:57. Supposed to leave today at 3:15 for southern Ohio but I don't think that is going to happen. I have the next two weeks off so I'm hoping to sneak in a little hunting. Will be living through you guys for the next few days though!!!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Eaton county, two fresh scrapes on way in. Come on bucky


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

roo said:


> Good luck guys! I'm sitting in the hospital now. My daughter was born one month early last night at 4:57. Supposed to leave today at 3:15 for southern Ohio but I don't think that is going to happen. I have the next two weeks off so I'm hoping to sneak in a little hunting. Will be living through you guys for the next few days though!!!


Congrats roo


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

roo said:


> Good luck guys! I'm sitting in the hospital now. My daughter was born one month early last night at 4:57. Supposed to leave today at 3:15 for southern Ohio but I don't think that is going to happen. I have the next two weeks off so I'm hoping to sneak in a little hunting. Will be living through you guys for the next few days though!!!


Congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Checking in from Wexford county.. Haven't been up here since opening weekend.. Nice calm morning.. Good luck n shoot straight..


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

Checking in from Oakland. Best morning so far this week. As been slow around me. Only seen 1 buck on stand. Today is the day let the games begin.....


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

roo said:


> Good luck guys! I'm sitting in the hospital now. My daughter was born one month early last night at 4:57. Supposed to leave today at 3:15 for southern Ohio but I don't think that is going to happen. I have the next two weeks off so I'm hoping to sneak in a little hunting. Will be living through you guys for the next few days though!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

roo said:


> Good luck guys! I'm sitting in the hospital now. My daughter was born one month early last night at 4:57. Supposed to leave today at 3:15 for southern Ohio but I don't think that is going to happen. I have the next two weeks off so I'm hoping to sneak in a little hunting. Will be living through you guys for the next few days though!!!


Congratulations roo!


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

First morning sit of the year here in Antrim County. Man the moon is bright! Light frost, should be a good day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Corns gone here in Dexter, first sit in two weeks.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jackson county checking in. Stealth mode into stand and had deer surrounding me 5 min after I climbed up. Heard some grunting too. Last time I sat in this stand I killed a nice 8... Now it's time to close the season on the BIG 8 or hopefully Drop Tine buck seen on camera! Let's get em boys


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Turkeys gobbling???

Don't they know next month ain't a good one if your a turkey???


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's on the little angel roo.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just heard some chasing to far away to see what it was


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm pissed I'm not sitting in a tree right now instead I'm barely at work...Good luck to all..My oldest son has a high school playoff football game in Jackson tonight and then it's straight down 127 to deer camp for 3 straight days....Send pics guys so I can see what's the hell going on out there..Best time of year!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Checking in from Antrim...looking for 1 of the 5 deer in Mancelona


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Damp and foggy here in Branch, weather says NW but it's light at SW, not great for this set, got winded before it got light, it's go time, everyone enjoy it and be safe, Flight has his fingers crossed that everyone shoots a big one ! 
Flight


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

sniper said:


> I'm pissed I'm not sitting in a tree right now instead I'm barely at work..


Lol!
I haven't been completely here all week, performance is suffering. Need to get vacation going.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful morning here in Shiawassee county. Just enough of a breeze along with wet leaves made for a quiet entrance.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

Took a half day off to hunt this morning in Kalkaska county. My first morning hunt of the year


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

No deer so far. On the quiet side


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

Checking in from Ogemaw county it's a very nice day hopefully big boy will come around!


----------



## tenpointbow (Sep 22, 2012)

Tuscola county in da moonlight! Kicked up a few that were bedded by the stand. Got a couple good luck honks from the road.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just had a MONSTER cruise behind me into swamp with 5 does. Won't respond to my calls


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Couldn't have asked for a better morning weather wise.. Tons of tree rats but no movement here in Wexford.. Getting some lunch n will back at it later..


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally deer movement. 

2 small bucks pushing does through. Was great to see!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

RMH said:


> I love Blueberry/Yogurt Granola Bars.............


I guess those will have to be in my pack for gun season. Some of the breakfast bars I have tried have been so nasty, I ended up throwing them out for squirrels. Too bad they don't make the Kudos like they did years ago- actually covered in chocolate and larger


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

It's killing me not being out there, start vacation in 6 days. Wednesday I took a buddy to one of my spots and he rattled in this guy. I was 120 yard away, at least I got to hear the encounter.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sparky just walked by


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats roo!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's a perfect morning, ice on the puddles, leaves are down, tamaracks are bright yellow but no legal deer were observed. It's time to eat, hit the outhouse and do a few chores. I'll be back in my favorite stand by 2:30.

Good luck and congrats to the lucky hunters.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Just had a 4pt push a group of does by.


----------



## concrete519 (Aug 2, 2009)

This guy just walked by me close but couldn't pull trigger


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

djd said:


> It's killing me not being out there, start vacation in 6 days. Wednesday I took a buddy to one of my spots and he rattled in this guy. I was 120 yard away, at least I got to hear the encounter.
> View attachment 194597



Nice buck! Where'd he hit him at don't see a mark on that side.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Antrim County APR 9 point. 11 AM on the dot. 13 yard shot. Ran 50 yards.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 194604
> 
> Antrim County APR 9 point. 11 AM on the dot. 13 yard shot. Ran 50 yards.


Congrats!! Great buck!


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats Dadof2!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 194604
> 
> Antrim County APR 9 point. 11 AM on the dot. 13 yard shot. Ran 50 yards.


That's a stud!!!! Congrats


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dadof2 awesome buck!


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice buck dadof2!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome buck Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Buck Dad!!


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Philhb42 said:


> Nice buck! Where'd he hit him at don't see a mark on that side.


Shot him in the chest hunting on the ground, not a shot I would take. Separated his heart from every tube, ran less than 50 yards. He’s a gun hunter in fact that was his first bow kill. On the way home he told me he didn't shoot his bow this year. I let him enjoy the moment but we will have a talk about that later.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Reporting in from Osceola County...been out of my woods all week...can see 3 new scrapes from my stand right down the middle of my habitat trail I made this summer. Nice to see things starting to work. Now just need a buck to walk down it while I'm sitting here!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Back out in Barry, moved to the back of the property & hoping to see a buck! Hunting would be MUCH BETTER if the farmer took down the corn in the front & back!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Back in stand in Livingston county. Nice evening.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

On the move early tonight seen 7 already


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just saw another little buck running a doe


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

In the stand in gratiot co hopefully the buck cooperate.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

On stand in Livingston county. Seen everything except a deer


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Just can called in this 2yr old and his yearling pal, hoping







to see big brother


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Presque Isle county on stand in the oaks near a food plot. Fingers crossed


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Two dogs just ran through. Am I screwed for the evening?


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

shamanlk13 said:


> Two dogs just ran through. Am I screwed for the evening?


I've had them come through and still seen deer


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Brought a scratch off to the blind, feeling lucky


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benzie county, one lone doe so far. Hoping for the best.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Brought a scratch off to the blind, feeling lucky


You lucky buck you


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Doe and fawns, twenty minutes ago, spike cruising in front of me now. They are on their hooves! Lapeer co.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Another little buck just went through behind me this is awesome come on big boys


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Been nothing but squirrels on state land so far. Still better then not getting out. I should of set up on that scrape line on my way in. Stupid head.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Just arrived up north to hunt tomorrow morning. Reading your guy's post that some bucks are moving is getting me pumped for the morning! Dad and uncle are out right now and I am hoping to get the bring the meat wagon call.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had a nice lone doe at 10 steps


----------

